# Wearable Pain Relief - Tech Toy for Back Pain



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

This was on online News - Gadget to wear for back pain relief.  Has anyone tried this gadget? 
Sorry about all the links but you might want to glance at them to see more info and price info.  No, I'm not a distributor, just a possible customer.

Phillips Blue Touch Wearable Pain Relief

http://www.vancouversun.com/0_hx4adowt/video.html

http://www.ifa.philips.com/news/healthy-families/philips-bluetouch-and-pulserelief-app

http://www.boots.com/en/Philips-PR3092-00-BlueTouch-Pain-Relief-Patch_1395816/


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2015)

Much as I'd like to think it work , I don't think it's any more than a Tens machine tbh...and they never did a thing for my back pain absolutely no relief for the pain whatsoever, and that was long before it got this chronic....so I'm completely sceptical


----------



## ndynt (May 6, 2015)

Interesting.  Wonder if the blue light and NO release has any validity.  Like that it is wireless.  Like Holly, a regular Tens unit and even a back brace had no effect on my pain.


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

I think it might take some further investigation, but I'm curious, because I sometimes get lower back pain and knee pain.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

There's some sort of "halo" device being advertised now for pain relief.. looks more like joint pain.. Can't remember the exact name


----------



## Busy Bee (May 29, 2015)

In 2002 I was in a car accident and had a compression fracture to my L2 and a level 2 whiplash.Two years of physio therapy and massage thereapy then chiropractor. After many miserable years I was finally put on Ralivia but was still in major pain. I was using a tens machine when I just couldn't handle the pain. It worked well but didn't cover enough of the pain area. Then a doctor for seniors added Lyrica which helped greatly. Apo-Meloxicam was added 2 years ago. I am still in pain but can at least function now. The back braces did not help. I ordered a back brace from DR. HO, can't wear it and it causes more pain, I felt ripped off. Sometimes I add Aleve which helps alot. The surgeon said if I had back surgery I would just be trading one set of problems for another. Some good days, some not so good, but I am here.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 29, 2015)

My back pain is almost continuous with only brief moments where I am relatively pain free.   I have had a lower lam and the sciatica was pinched.  I fear I may need another procedure though I understand it's simpler now than 30 years ago when I had my first spinal surgery.


----------

